

SpotCloud.com is now open to the public - mokeefe
http://spotcloud.com/

======
somic
Nothing against SpotCloud team, but here is my blog post about why I think the
idea will not work any time soon:

[http://somic.org/2011/01/19/my-doubts-about-idea-behind-
spot...](http://somic.org/2011/01/19/my-doubts-about-idea-behind-spotcloud-
com)

